# Weathermen



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a hell of an idea, everyone on here should just log on here and give the weather conditions. That would be one hell of a weather network. It would be more accurate than some idiots who went to college and sit in office all day and look at maps and numbers, trying to tell us what its gonna do.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

must be nice to make close to 6 figures a year, mostly be wrong, and still able to keep your job....


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I personally don't think they are wrong. They usually never give a 100% chance of precip, unless it's falling at the moment.

People look at the weather three or more days in advance, and expect it to happen. I tend not to do that. I'm always prepared for snow, so, if I see a storms in the forecast far ahead, I'll wait until the day before it happens to check the weather to check snow PREDICTIONS. I mean, I used to get obsessed with looking at the weather. I understand now, that I shouldn't do that. Why waste my time? I'm always ready for a snow... so I don't even need to check the weather really. Although, when time gets closer, I do like to see the accumalation forecast. I don't find them too far off sometimes. I notice a lot of people on this forum always seem to have a big difference in snowfall accumation forecasts. I usually go with the goverment weather service. www.noaa.gov which seems to be more accurate then www.weather.com ..... it's true.I saw a member on this forum say they saw a news channel or radio that said 1 - 10 inches for their forecast or something like that. I've never heard such a big gap between amounts being forecasted. A lot of people just wish it'd snow that much. Right now, I just wish it'd snow. But I'm not going to check the forecast for that. The weather men don't make it snow.


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish they would start messing up in our favor. "Tomorrow will be sunny and mild with no chance of rain." = major blizzard. I went to bed the other night at midnight when I got home from work after hooking up the plows because all the weathermen were saying 100% chance of snow with the Cape Cod Canal area getting it the worst. Well, when my alarm went off at 3:00 a.m. and there was no snow I was cussing the hell out of them. I just hope we get slammed in February.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

I have never seen a year In my life, that the weather guessers were off by so much.

How the heck can these Pro guessers predict a 14 day forecast ... when they can't get It right for the next day??.

There all over the place this winter...Snow then no snow...oh It veered to the east...Plows on then off.

We can't plan anything with these kind of reports.

Can you Imagine If we ran our snow plow or lawn care biz the way the weather guessers do?...what do you think our customers would say to us If we plowed the driveway when It was pouring rain...Or cut there lawn when there was snow on It.

We cant get upset at them because of lack of snow...But we can for inaccurate weather reports most of the winter


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Funny thing a local weather guy said last night...he was giving the forecast and talking about the uncertain track of the storm for thurs night/friday and when he was done showing his 7day outlook, he said "as of right now i dont know whats gonna happen with this thurs/fri storm but since they pay me to predict the weather, i say that we will in some way get impacted by this storm" . . . . . .WTF!! lol??


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe their bosses should start placing clauses in their contract like athletes. If you are correct 90% of the time you receive a bonus of XX dollars, if you are incorrect then your salary goes down. LOL!


----------



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree that all of the weathermen seem to be off even more than I have noticed in the past. One good site though that I check in addition to noaa.gov and weather.com is www.accuweather.com. They have a lot of radar maps, etc. They also have a pay service you can get that will give you all the detailed radar and satalite maps that they use to predict weather.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

ksgcapecod;363008 said:


> I wish they would start messing up in our favor. "Tomorrow will be sunny and mild with no chance of rain." = major blizzard. I went to bed the other night at midnight when I got home from work after hooking up the plows because all the weathermen were saying 100% chance of snow with the Cape Cod Canal area getting it the worst. Well, when my alarm went off at 3:00 a.m. and there was no snow I was cussing the hell out of them. I just hope we get slammed in February.


That sounds like Missouri weather. You never know what you're going to get. They've been pretty accurate in the last couple years though. I always try to at least see what day's it is going to snow so I have enough de-icer before the storm.


----------

